# Scolopendra gigantea LD50



## Androctonus_bic (Feb 23, 2005)

What is gigantea's LD50 in mices?

And how many mg or venom inoculate in you a bite of this kind of animals?

Thanx


----------



## Steven (Feb 24, 2005)

check this table 

it doesn't cover gigantea but Sc.viridicornis is in it,... guess it must almost be the same


----------



## thedreadedone (Feb 24, 2005)

thats a very musical table !


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Feb 24, 2005)

Scolopendra viridicornis
im 12.5 
iv 1.5

What means im and iv? :?


----------



## SebastianH (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi,



			
				Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Scolopendra viridicornis
> im 12.5
> iv 1.5
> 
> What means im and iv? :?


im = intramusculär: means toxin in an muscle injected
iv = intravenös: means toxin is injected in a vene
(possibly these are not the correct names)

Greetings,
Sebastian


----------



## Bob (Feb 24, 2005)

Scolopendra Subspinipes = NEVER to be injected into Bob !!!!
Looks like a nasty one folks !!!!


----------



## Wade (Feb 24, 2005)

Not bad really, compare their numbers with the buthid scorpion numbers listed at the top of the page. Keep in mind, with LD/50 the LOWER the number, the more potent the venom. Of course, it's still debatable how useful LD/50 values really are.

Wade


----------



## danread (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes, if anything, that table goes to show that venom from _Scolopendra subspinipes_ might not be that bad at all. Of course, to say that it isn't that dangerous to mice doesnt mean that it isn't to humans, and vice versa (although it is fairly obvious that it is true). That is one of the major problem with mouse calculated LD50 values. And that table has no indication of how painful a venom might be!


----------



## Randolph XX() (Feb 24, 2005)

all depends man, some ppl are allergic to something, a while ago a man was killed by hamster's bite,so why not centipedes?
if u are, u would definately be killed by S.s, but i don't think the chance is big enough
BTW i've heard about the dog in Australia like to lick Bufo marinus to get high, is there something to do with LD50
?


----------



## Wade (Feb 24, 2005)

Going by that logic, almost anything could be deadly...cat fur, pollen, a jar of peanuts...

Poisioning from bufotoxin usually occurs when it's eaten or passed through a mucus membrane, whereas LD50 measures injected toxins. I don't doubt bufotoxin would cause some damage injected, but that's not how it occurs in nature.

AFAIK, only humans are foolish enough to deliberately try to poison themselves with bufotoxin. With dogs, it's more like their natural predatory behaviour that causes them to bite the toad, only then to discover their formidible defensive abilities. Dogs have died attempting to eat B. marinus. Most of the time, the paratoid glands must be puctured for the poison to come out, but stressed B. marinus are apparently capable of forcing it out.

Wade


----------



## Steven (Feb 24, 2005)

randolph20 said:
			
		

> BTW i've heard about the dog in Australia like to lick Bufo marinus to get high, is there something to do with LD50
> ?


i think he confused LD50 with LSD


----------



## Randolph XX() (Feb 24, 2005)

ya i got it now
but the news i've read is that ozzy dog is ADDICTIVE to licking the B.marinus...


----------



## Wade (Feb 24, 2005)

Austrailian dog or Ozzy Osbournes's dog? 

Wade


----------



## Randolph XX() (Feb 24, 2005)

Wade said:
			
		

> Austrailian dog or Ozzy Osbournes's dog?
> 
> Wade


australian dog...
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5744,12291241%5E421,00.html


----------



## edesign (Feb 24, 2005)

sorry guys...licking that toad will not result in a high. The secretion must first be dried and then smoked....


----------



## Wade (Feb 24, 2005)

edesign said:
			
		

> sorry guys...licking that toad will not result in a high. The secretion must first be dried and then smoked....



Don't know about what way would give you the best high (deliberately ingesting bufotoxin is a past time for idiots competing for a Darwin award regardless), but I can assure you the bufotoxin needn't be dried or smoked to be toxic! Licking the toad might not result in exposure if the toad isn't agitated  or there isn't any residual toxin on the skin at the moment, but it's still stupid.

I once did a web search looking for husbandry info for Bufo alavarius, and found dozens of sites about them. Unfortunately ALL of them were regarding using them to get high. I did learn, however, that according to the toad heads B. alavarius gives you a better high than B. marinus. Yes, these guys actuall did comparison tests. I wonder how they feel about scotch guard vs. airplain glue? 

That article seems like it might be a little humerous in tone. Not sure how seriously I'd take it.

Wade


----------



## Randolph XX() (Feb 25, 2005)

another bizzare things i've heard(seems i can only hear) Haitian Vodoo witches use bufo toxin and others to make  zombie, like dead man walk stuff(not death penatly excution) it's like paralyzed the man/ woman and he or she would wake up after a while, anybody think it might be real?


----------



## Steven (Feb 25, 2005)

randolph20 said:
			
		

> another bizzare things i've heard(seems i can only hear) Haitian Vodoo witches use bufo toxin and others to make  zombie, like dead man walk stuff(not death penatly excution) it's like paralyzed the man/ woman and he or she would wake up after a while, anybody think it might be real?


voodoo is real, trust me    

(basicly getting wasted or stoned is becoming a walking dead man   )
never heard from the use of scolopendra's in voodoo ?


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 25, 2005)

hehe I dont know but i've heard something similar, someone told me that ... in the wild, monkey's were catching the centipede and were licking these... the centipede, thinking he's in big danger were releasing all his venom and the monkey were taking this venom to protect him from insect, but after a while he was gettign a big high because of the venom, highhh monkey'zzz

its hard to explain in english but I think you can understand what im saying


----------



## Steven (Feb 25, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> hehe I dont know but i've heard something similar, someone told me that ... in the wild, monkey's were catching the centipede and were licking these... the centipede, thinking he's in big danger were releasing all his venom and the monkey were taking this venom to protect him from insect, but after a while he was gettign a big high because of the venom, highhh monkey'zzz
> 
> its hard to explain in english but I think you can understand what im saying


mmmm,... heard something simular but not with centipedes,... thought it were other inverts,... milipedes maybe ? or ants ?  :?


----------



## Wade (Feb 25, 2005)

It was millipedes, I believe.

I think there has been research done on the chemicals used by voodoo witch doctors to make zombies. What actually happens is the victim appears to be dead but actually isn't, and when the drug wears off they wake up, making it appear he came back from the dead. I would guess a substatial number of would-be zombies ended up just plain old dead! How much of that's factual I have no idea, I'm probably getting facts mixed up with that "Serpent and the Rainbow" movie 

Toads might be used, but I thought I'd read the priciple ingredient was venom from a blowfish.

Wade


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Feb 25, 2005)

Bufotoxin is a wrong term, the correct term is bufotenin. 

Bufotenin is active oral, smoked and cutaneus use (this one is particular case of phyllomedusa bicolor).

Bufotenin also have a LD50.

Haitian shamans ( witch is a despective word, to much politiced) not use toads to become person in a zombie. They use solanacea plants like datura meteloides/inoxia.

I think that lik toads is stupid because yo don't have any control about the dose. But if you dry the parotid glads secretion, you can do a less dangerous use of the drug. This drug is an halucinogen drug, but his efects are very  :8o . You feel bad 3 or 4 hours, but have a distorsioned concience and halucinations that is the main atractive of this drug. I don't recomend take this kind of drug. 

For kwon more about this theme read Pharmacotheon by Johnatan ott


----------



## Wade (Feb 25, 2005)

Bufotoxin is the correct term for the toxic secretions of toads as used by biologists. Bufotenin is the concentrate phycoactive component that I guess the toadlickers are after. I suppose the preperation of drying and smoking it concentrates the bufotenin and thereby making it safer. Personally, though, I lost interest in finding new, creative ways to kill brain cells years ago . 

Wade


----------

